# Message Très Bizarre ! Effrayant !



## pachou (5 Mai 2009)

Iphone 3G, utilisé avec le fournisseur Canadien Fido, iPhone complètement "légal", non jailbreaké, etc. Hier, je le sors de veille, sous l'heure, à la place de la date, un message à caractère privé : "Est-ce que tu as des nouvelles de ton frère qui était en Italie : read". Je le remets en veille, en ayant du mal à croire ce que mes yeux voyaient. Je le sors de la veille, le message est encore là. Il a disparu 2 minutes après ! J'ai tout revu, les sms, les eMails, rien qui ne puisse interférer, et surtout me mettre ça en avant sur l'écran d'affichage. Ayant effectivement des raisons de m'inquiéter de mon frère, je file une parano démente. 

Quelqu'un a une idée ? Est-ce une coïncidence, un hack quelconque ?

Pat


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir

Ce qu'on peut faire avec les téléphones cellulaires est parfois insoupçonnable. Ce que tu décris n'est donc pas très surprenant, qu'il s'agisse d'un iPhone ou d'un autre portable d'ailleurs.

Tu peux toujours téléphoner à ton frère s'il était en Italie (ça lui fera peut-être plaisir de t'entendre, et ça te rassurera) mais il est fort probable que le message que tu as reçu était une «accroche» destinée à t'inciter d'une manière ou d'une autre à composer un numéro surtaxé.

Ce type de message est assez courant (c'est une arnaque très répandue), et joue presque toujours d'une situation qu'on pourrait croire personnelle mais qui est en réalité partagée par une grande part de la population (le fait d'avoir un frère qu'on n'a pas joint récemment, par exemple).

Donc pas de panique inutile.


----------



## cameleone (5 Mai 2009)

Je ne comprends pas : le message s'est affiché sur l'écran d'accueil de l'iPhone lorsque tu l'as allumé et avant de le déverrouiller ? Sur fond noir ?

Si c'est ça : c'est comme ça que sont affichés (prévisualisation) les Sms reçus... tout à fait normal, aucun hack ! Va bien regarder dans tes Sms, tu retrouveras sûrement le message en question...:rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Mai 2009)

cameleone a dit:


> Va bien regarder dans tes Sms, tu retrouveras sûrement le message en question...:rateau:


Peut-être... mais peut-être pas. Certaines options d'envoi de SMS permettent en effet de supprimer les messages après leur visualisation.


----------



## pachou (5 Mai 2009)

Le message dont je parle n'était pas un SMS, qui généralement sont dans un cadre sensible, et le SMS apparaît quand on touche ce cadre. La phrase en question étaiy dan sla typo et exactement à la place de la date, qui elle même avait disparue. 

Je suis allé voir dans les SMS s'il y avait une corrélation où un message avec le même texte, NADA !

Quant à mon frère, on est en justice, je risque pas de l'appeler pour savoir s'il était en Italie. C'est ce qui rend ce message complètement "freaky".

Pat


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Mai 2009)

Ça ne change rien à l'impression que j'ai à propos du contenu du message. Ça ressemble beaucoup trop à une « accroche » (SMS ou e-mail, peu importe).


----------



## pachou (11 Mai 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ça ne change rien à l'impression que j'ai à propos du contenu du message. Ça ressemble beaucoup trop à une « accroche » (SMS ou e-mail, peu importe).



Bon, le mystère reste entier, je sais que cela n'est pas un SMS !! Comment un SMS peut-il arriver et remplacer la date ?


----------



## yack (11 Mai 2009)

la prochaine fois que ça t'arrive, prends une copie d'écran :
appuie sur le bouton home+ breve pression sur veille, et envoie la ici, on verra mieux de quoi tu parles...

Ceci dit, je plussoie Pa5cal, ça doit être une arnaque classique, qui utilise les infos des bornes.
(dans le même genre, un ami m'a raconté qu'en inde, le simple fait d'entrer dans un hotel, ou un centre commercial affichait des messages sur le téléphone)

A+


----------



## pachou (12 Juin 2009)

Je viens de lire un article (je ne le retrouve plus) qui traite assez largement d'appli envoyées via sms ou "autorisées" par entrée de code dans votre iPhone pendant que vous êtes aux toilettes. Carrément écoute des messages, sms, journaux d'appels. 

Je me suis précipité sur l'App Store et là, HORREUR, aucune application disponible. Ayant été victime d'un phénomène étrange sur mon iPhone, je paranoïse à mort : un message sur mon écran de sortie de veille, à la place de la date, me donnant fugitivement une info étrange : "as tu des nouvelles de ton frère retour d'italie; read". Je mets en veille, je ressors de la veille, le même message; je répète, plus rien depuis... J'ai un métier dans lequel l'info est importante. Et j'ai un HENAURME contentieux avec mon frère. Un rapport ?

Et est-ce que ces logiciels de protection existent ? Je suis sur Orange avec un 3G.

Merci


----------



## itako (12 Juin 2009)

Ca serait pas juste un message flash?
Certains téléphones permettent l'envois de ce type de messages qui s'affichent directement sur ton téléphone.


----------

